# Holland Lop Brood Doe



## PolishRabbitmama (Aug 21, 2014)

So I'm purchasing this Holland Doe What do you think? She's out of Styles.The last pic is my brood buck that isn't quite 4 mos yet. And what is the proper ear length for a holland I know both are a little long in the ears. Do you think they'll throw smaller eared babies because of the parents of them?


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes I know she's not posed correctly and I apologize this is from the breeder.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 21, 2014)

I wouldn't breed these two particular rabbits together because they have similar faults. However, independently and bred to complimentary rabbits of similar lines, they may be valuable as brood rabbits. It's difficult to know without being familiar with those lines.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah we didn't get her. But I did get another doe. I know she's long in the back and her front legs are weak. But Her babies were stronger than her in the front and not long. So I'm hoping these 2 will throw nice babies. If possible I'll sell them as pets either way and if they don't sell they'll be culled by a friend who will take them. So this is venus.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Aug 22, 2014)

Daughter wanted her and made the final decision as she's going to do the rabbit raising 4h this year for her project. So either they'll be great or just pets for 4h


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Aug 25, 2014)

From what it looks like the female has folded ears, not good. But the male has nice big ears they should balance each other out, I breed holland lops and none of my buck/does are prefect, so I pair them together based on there strengths and weaknesses. So far we have gotten wonderful litters! Very much show quality


----------

